# Anybody want to hunt?



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Anybody want to hook up for a central ND (Butte-Mercer) next week? I have some days to hunt, but my buddies don't. I can show you some spots or maybe learn some new ones! Drop me a line! [email protected]


----------

